# Shot and lost my first pig



## junkman

I would have shot.


----------



## FREEPOP

Killed many pigs for slaughter with a 22 mag to the head.

I've also beheaded many squirrels with a 22 mag. You don't have to dull your knife cutting it off.


----------



## Scout 2

I would say your are lucky that the pig did not come and take that gun and shove it up where the sun don't shine. I would have shot also if I had the right shot and had my 22 mag


----------



## 2508speed

Scout 2 said:


> I would say your are lucky that the pig did not come and take that gun and shove it up where the sun don't shine. I would have shot also if I had the right shot and had my 22 mag


OP in post #17 corrected his original post and said it was a .22 mag.


----------



## Flyhack

You did the right thing and shot. People need to get past this feral pig hunting and game animal mentality. They are vermin, invasive species, pests. The DNR declared this years ago. They even made posters that it is your duty to shoot one on sight. 

Those not in the know should do some reading before they start a feral pig managment plan to preserve their legacy.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_55230-230093--,00.html


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

heartsticker said:


> Dom... I have never lost a deer with a .223 shooting 14 to date, I have even shot an Elk with it. A 6mm is not big enough for deer, bear, or pigs???? 243. has taken plenty of elk out west.
> 
> Pigs need to be eliminated by any means, I would have shot under the ear if it were me though.


Heart sticker,
I would agree with you. I bought both my boys a .243 when they started hunting deer in MI. To date these guns have been fired four times at deer and four deer have been taken. Kinda hard to improve on that. 

The .243 is a fine whitetail cartridge if it's in the right hands.


----------



## Ray Duve

I agree grizzly hunter the 243 is very versatile caliber. I have shot all my deer with mine plus chuck,coyotes and yes pigs while pig hunting in Texas. Of all my guns and I have more than a few,my 243 surely she's the most use.


----------



## Hauptmann6

Dom said:


> I would NOT have shot with a .22 RF. If Michigan was serious about controlling any wild boar, they would classify them as game animal, and require minimum centerfire .25 Caliber and larger, which should also apply to whitetails. I'm not surprised it wasn't found . . .


Michigan IS serious about it. That's why it's open season on them. And NOT a game animal.


----------



## HVYMTLMEC

This is not a game animal it is a cockroach. Kill them all. A 22 is what you had so good for you.


----------



## GIDEON

Good for you. Because of the damage, and breeding potential this critter is capable of, no considerations should be afforded them. they should be eradicated by any means available as quickly as possible. 

Although a 22 mag may not be the optimum weapon to hunt them with, if it is what's available then by all means utilize it. If your proficient enough with it to hunt squirrels with a 22 mag then one should assume that your proficient enough to hit the spot on a hog that you are aiming for. A lung shot would have been your optimum shot, hopefully enough internal damage was done that the vermin will not survive, hopefully at the very least you took one out of the breeding population.

Good for you, ignore the naysayers and if ever presented with the opportunity to replay this scenario then do it again.


----------



## GIDEON

Nostromo said:


> I'm not trying to beat you up on the internet. But every animal deserves to be taken as humanely as possible. That hog hasn't done anything wrong, it's our fault he's out there. Lets not loose what we are cleaning up the mess.


 Its not our fault, someone bears the responsibility for it, but saying our is a broad stroke, put the blame where it lies, not on everyone


----------



## jps

Ray Duve said:


> Hunting some state land for squirrel last evening when a pig(roughly 150 to 200 lbs) crossed about 50 yards in front of me. Only had my 22 long mag,but managed a shot in the lung area. Had a decent amount of blood at first them blood trail vanished. Have hunted this spot for many years and never even seen signs of a pig. Sure the coyotes had a nice dinner last night. To bad pork chops were sounding pretty tasty.


Too bad that you missed it, but great experience to be surprised in that way, right?

I would have also taken the shot with a 22 lr. I used to hunt russian boars with my dad and those are tough, but for an animal of your size I would have taken the shot that my father taught me: "behind the ear". There is some sort of "soft spot" a bit below and behind where "the ear meets the head". They usually drop right there and kick for less than 30 secs.


----------



## Nostromo

GIDEON said:


> Its not our fault, someone bears the responsibility for it, but saying our is a broad stroke, put the blame where it lies, not on everyone


Broad stroke? Maybe so.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Ray Duve said:


> ........ I was hunting south west saginaw county and took the shot ................


Good chance it was the 4H pig if it looked like this: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...3Cz6CPSxXRvmjfCF8=&docid=LlMaA9XuHin-lM&itg=1

Heritage Mulefoot hog. He didn't come home. Got loose with the beagle, the beagle came home. Had you shook a bag like a dog food bag at it with something in it to rattle it would have come running to you looking for a treat.

L & O


----------



## Dom

Most of you's regurgitate all the BS sayings on the 'net, vermin, exploding population, etc, try and exterminate under any means, whatever you got shoot it, hell even a BB gun will kill them, etc.. 

They need to be responsibly hunted, there is a lotta BS on the US forums concerning pigs. Still waiting on the 'splosion, don't see it happening though. With all the private land in S Mich if they ever populate folks will try and turn it into a cash crop like Texas, hunt my place, $$$ each. Go for it. 

How many game cams out there again? How many get pics? Ya, just as I thot. But makes for good internet fodder and reading, drive on


----------



## Ray Duve

Dom a custom of mine has been shooting wild pigs on his property for years. Typical year average is about 5 pigs.Property is in central michigan and he has had extensive damage done by these animals. I agree the impending explosion will more than likely not happen but there are areas that do hold a fair population and in them areas they need to be eradicate. They are prolific breeders and would not take much get established. They need to be dispatched in what ever manner is deemed legal even if that means you use your high powered pellet rifle or 22 for that matter.


----------



## Liver and Onions

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_55230-230062--,00.html

Link you can click on to report sightings or kills. Phone # to call if you need to borrow traps. Placed out in the winter, trapping is very successful. Like most animals that don't hibernate, hogs are easy to kill when it gets cold and the food gets scarce. That's why no northern state has a much of now or ever will. 

L & O


----------



## lawnboy

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_55230-230093--,00.html
Here you go, the state, states it clear - kill kill kill


----------



## flatbedspecial22

If I were squirrel hunting I would have my model 60 22lr, if a hog crossed my path within 100yards I would have put the cross hairs in the ear, pulled the trigger and drained the mag tube on the bastard as it runs. 

Anyone that disagrees should spend some time in an area where these hogs have a decent population. They are a wicked creature that has no business on our Mi soil just like Mr yote.


----------



## GIDEON

Dom said:


> Most of you's regurgitate all the BS sayings on the 'net, vermin, exploding population, etc, try and exterminate under any means, whatever you got shoot it, hell even a BB gun will kill them, etc..
> 
> They need to be responsibly hunted, there is a lotta BS on the US forums concerning pigs. Still waiting on the 'splosion, don't see it happening though. With all the private land in S Mich if they ever populate folks will try and turn it into a cash crop like Texas, hunt my place, $$$ each. Go for it.
> 
> How many game cams out there again? How many get pics? Ya, just as I thot. But makes for good internet fodder and reading, drive on


 So if you had some kind of vermin in your house, poison would be out, or ruled out?


----------



## Dom

GIDEON said:


> So if you had some kind of vermin in your house, poison would be out, or ruled out?


So the answer is just put some poison out? What kind of answer is that? Hunt responsibly and you won't have any problems. Kinda like -- just because it's legal, doesn't mean you gotta go walking thru town with an AK strapped to your axx, make a big show, then when the police show up you then can act like a, well, you know what, quote 2d Amendment, etc -- you can watch these jokers all day long on youtube.

In this case he wasn't mere feet from a boar, where a .22 rimfire would be lethal, but quite a distance. Unless you are well versed in your .22 trajectory, @100 meters, you can't just place the crosshairs behind the ear and pull the trigger, you'd be lucky to even hit it doing that, let alone if it's moving or walking. Like I said, drive on if that's what you want to do, you know, it is legal, but I just don't see it as being responsible. I've even shot a wild boar . . . or two ;-) and .22 rimfire is not a proper caliber . . . but then again, maybe it is for ferals?


----------



## GIDEON

Dom said:


> So the answer is just put some poison out? What kind of answer is that? Hunt responsibly and you won't have any problems. Kinda like -- just because it's legal, doesn't mean you gotta go walking thru town with an AK strapped to your axx, make a big show, then when the police show up you then can act like a, well, you know what, quote 2d Amendment, etc -- you can watch these jokers all day long on youtube.
> 
> In this case he wasn't mere feet from a boar, where a .22 rimfire would be lethal, but quite a distance. Unless you are well versed in your .22 trajectory, @100 meters, you can't just place the crosshairs behind the ear and pull the trigger, you'd be lucky to even hit it doing that, let alone if it's moving or walking. Like I said, drive on if that's what you want to do, you know, it is legal, but I just don't see it as being responsible. I've even shot a wild boar . . . or two ;-) and .22 rimfire is not a proper caliber . . . but then again, maybe it is for ferals?


 Would an answer have a question mark at the end of the sentence. To be more precise with the question, would you consider it inhumane to put out poison for vermin in your house?


----------



## Dom

GIDEON said:


> Would an answer have a question mark at the end of the sentence. To be more precise with the question, would you consider it inhumane to put out poison for vermin in your house?


I think putting poison out in your house or in the woods is also irresponsible. You got kids in the house? You may also have dogs and cats in the woods . . . not responsible so no I wouldn't be putting any poison out. 

For a start, I think if the mentality, law, and hunting rules were changed to classify boar from vermin to a game animal, it would help in hunting them responsibly. Unfortunately, I think that's a long shot in Michigan. You know, just like if it's brown it's down. Not sure with ferals, but wild boar are actually very smart and can be fun and a challenge to hunt. What's wrong with that picture? IMO that's better than all this talk of kill 'em all at any cost using any means necessary.

I think I'll start a campaign to kill off the vermin Elk herd, you know they're doing some damage and they all need to be killed and poisoned off before they multiply and destroy the entire state. If I remember correctly, they were introduced in the Pigeon State Forest in the 60's, so before then there were none either.


----------



## GIDEON

Dom said:


> I think putting poison out in your house or in the woods is also irresponsible. You got kids in the house? You may also have dogs and cats in the woods . . . not responsible so no I wouldn't be putting any poison out.
> 
> For a start, I think if the mentality, law, and hunting rules were changed to classify boar from vermin to a game animal, it would help in hunting them responsibly. Unfortunately, I think that's a long shot in Michigan. You know, just like if it's brown it's down. Not sure with ferals, but wild boar are actually very smart and can be fun and a challenge to hunt. What's wrong with that picture? IMO that's better than all this talk of kill 'em all at any cost using any means necessary.
> 
> I think I'll start a campaign to kill off the vermin Elk herd, you know they're doing some damage and they all need to be killed and poisoned off before they multiply and destroy the entire state. If I remember correctly, they were introduced in the Pigeon State Forest in the 60's, so before then there were none either.


 So not putting poison out has nothing to do with the ethical killing of the animal, but rather because of the concerns about the about collateral effects of it?


----------



## junkman

Dom said:


> I think I'll start a campaign to kill off the vermin Elk herd, you know they're doing some damage and they all need to be killed and poisoned off before they multiply and destroy the entire state. If I remember correctly, they were introduced in the Pigeon State Forest in the 60's, so before then there were none either.


Dom you don't remember correctly.Michigans native elk herd was killed off around 1875.Elk were reintroduced in 1918.By the 1960's the herd had grown large enough to hunt but then fell far below what could be sustained.It took until 1984 for the herd to grow enough to be hunted again.


----------



## ryan-b

I'm not sure why so many of you guys think you need a elephant gun to take animals. I've been a professional guide in 4 western states and at the time 3 of them had a min caliber for elk of a 22-250 and one( Montana) was a 22 LR. Put a round in the right place and the animal will die. Most popular gun in most of those states I'd say was a 270 because it it flat shooting and you can shoot anything from elk to moose and mulies to bear. Enough with the " got to ruin meat with mass damage" stuff.


----------



## bearman49709

Have you ever hunted or do you just live in moms basement and play on the computer?



Dom said:


> I would NOT have shot with a .22 RF. If Michigan was serious about controlling any wild boar, they would classify them as game animal, and require minimum centerfire .25 Caliber and larger, which should also apply to whitetails. I'm not surprised it wasn't found . . .


----------



## Dom

bearman49709 said:


> Have you ever hunted or do you just live in moms basement and play on the computer?


Are you a DH all the time or just on Sundays?


----------



## GIDEON

Dom said:


> Are you a DH all the time or just on Sundays?


 DH or not, still on post 44 waiting on a response, maybe your the one that needs a DH


----------



## Dom

GIDEON said:


> DH or not, still on post 44 waiting on a response, maybe your the one that needs a DH


 Ya know, it's not even worth it to acknowledge or respond to questions that are just BS setups because no matter what answer one writes it will be the wrong answer. Seems that the daily bag limit on DHs has not yet been reached, congratulations to you -- well done!


----------



## Nostromo

GIDEON said:


> So not putting poison out has nothing to do with the ethical killing of the animal, but rather because of the concerns about the about collateral effects of it?


Dom is right, your question is pointless.

Go hunting!


----------



## bearman49709

I'm a DH 24/7 when someone has no clue what they're talking about and post BS.


Dom said:


> Are you a DH all the time or just on Sundays?


----------



## Tron322

I would have shot too, not sure how poison fits into shooting a hog with a .22 mag...but is say no pig poison. hit them in a vital area and that pig is down.


----------

